# New homes needed for twin boy cats - urgent!



## emmasmithowens (Jun 30, 2015)

T


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

I find this really sad. How long have you had the cats? 
If it were me I'd rehome the dog and take the cats with me.


----------



## emmasmithowens (Jun 30, 2015)

moggie14 said:


> I find this really sad. How long have you had the cats?
> If it were me I'd rehome the dog and take the cats with me.


It is sad, I wish we could take them all but we are unable to. The dog is my sons best friend in the world so no way he can go. No way. The cats would be much happier somewhere else. It would be more selfish for us to keep them. However they will not be going to a shelter, they will stay with us until we find somewhere we are happy with.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Selfish? What's selfish is you are dumping the senior cats who have lived with you their whole lives in favor of a dog that's only been there a year. Unbelievable.


----------



## emmasmithowens (Jun 30, 2015)

lorilu said:


> Selfish? What's selfish is you are dumping the senior cats who have lived with you their whole lives in favor of a dog that's only been there a year. Unbelievable.


I will be removing this thread to avoid people like you but before I do - you know nothing about my personal life or deep reasons why I am doing nothing this. You don't even know where I will be living or why I cannot keep the cats, you are just being rude. People re home animals for all kinds of reasons - and if you cannot be nice perhaps you ought to keep you opinion to yourself. I am doing nothing wrong and whilst you personally may feel re homing cats is "selfish" as you put it, I feel having them adopted is the fairest thing for them. I suggest you keep you closed minded opinions about my reasons to yourself. This post was put here to try and find a loving home for them but clearly if your are is the kind of comments I will expect I t is a waste of my time. Funnily enough when I called the blue cross to find a home to home adoption they were very understanding and agreed with me on our personal circumstance of which you know nothing about. Our dog "we've only had for a year" is the love of my sons life and was for him to help him through a difficult time. Not that it is any of your business. So bugger off!


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

I'm sorry you don't like the answers you received, but to be fair your original post came across a little unfair to the cats given their age.
It's a shame you have deleted your post - please consider putting it back on because there is often successful rehoming via this page and it would be a shame to miss out?


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

emmasmithowens said:


> I will be removing this thread to avoid people like you but before I do - you know nothing about my personal life or deep reasons why I am doing nothing this. You don't even know where I will be living or why I cannot keep the cats, you are just being rude. People re home animals for all kinds of reasons - and if you cannot be nice perhaps you ought to keep you opinion to yourself. I am doing nothing wrong and whilst you personally may feel re homing cats is "selfish" as you put it, I feel having them adopted is the fairest thing for them. I suggest you keep you closed minded opinions about my reasons to yourself. This post was put here to try and find a loving home for them but clearly if your are is the kind of comments I will expect I t is a waste of my time. Funnily enough when I called the blue cross to find a home to home adoption they were very understanding and agreed with me on our personal circumstance of which you know nothing about. Our dog "we've only had for a year" is the love of my sons life and was for him to help him through a difficult time. Not that it is any of your business. So bugger off!


I wish you'd change your mind, I really do. Aren't those cats worth putting in a little extra work and effort and time? They've given you ten years of unconditional love. Please don't do this to them. You know there is no guarantee they will be kept together once you get rid of them. They will lose their home, their family and quite possibly, each other. They will be devastated. Please do find a way to make it work.

And @emmasmithowens another thing to keep in mind: do you really want to teach your child that pets are disposable objects?


----------

